# Any New Lease Deals Pending for the 211?



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

In about 3 weeks, I'm at the point where I can make another change in my lease. I want to turn back in my 811 and lease a 211. If possible, I don't want to buy any more receivers.

Right now I'm not aware of any lease offers on the 211 for existing customers. Do any of the satellite-gods know if any offers are coming up?

Should I think about getting a second 622? It's really overkill for the bedroom.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Skates said:


> In about 3 weeks, I'm at the point where I can make another change in my lease. I want to turn back in my 811 and lease a 211. If possible, I don't want to buy any more receivers.
> 
> Right now I'm not aware of any lease offers on the 211 for existing customers. Do any of the satellite-gods know if any offers are coming up?
> 
> Should I think about getting a second 622? It's really overkill for the bedroom.


Lease offers are on the Dish website, under Equipment->Dishn'-it-up. Right now it's a $49 upgrade fee for the 211, and $6/month vs. $5/month for the 811. If I were you, I'd call to take the 811 off my account, and then sell it on e-bay. I hear the Canadians sometimes like them, and even more if there's a JTAG connector on the motherboard.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Lease offers are on the Dish website, under Equipment->Dishn'-it-up. Right now it's a $49 upgrade fee for the 211, and $6/month vs. $5/month for the 811. If I were you, I'd call to take the 811 off my account, and then sell it on e-bay. I hear the Canadians sometimes like them, and even more if there's a JTAG connector on the motherboard.


Thanks for the tip. I was looking at the site and couldn't find it. Plus, my handy customer service person said there were no deals available...

As for the 811, it's a lease, as I mentioned earlier, so I have to return it.

Update - just got off the phone with Dish. The customer service person said she had no idea why I was previously told that I couldn't do this. She says I qualify and there's no problem.

Awesome - I can finally get all the HD channels in the bedroom!


----------

